# Picked up two insanely drunk girls at midnight from a bar in Novato



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Craziest ride Ive ever given. Out of all 6 thousand.

I was on my way home after a 12 hour day with 20 minutes left on the app. I set it to destination mode my home town just in case I could grab one more. Was a pretty busy day I had grossed about 275 total so far. I get a ping that says its along my route but when I accept it I see I have to turn around and pick them up but it was like a 25 dollar fare so I figured what the hell itll put me over 300 so I turned around on the 101 and went to pick whoever this person or people were up.

I get to downtown Novato and I see 4 people stumbling out of a bar. 3 girls and 1 guy. 2 of the girls get into the car.

One of the girls was not that great, very average., the other one was kinda cute and for sure had a sexy body. It was late and I was focused on driving and didnt want to stare at her but glanced a few times, she wasnt bad at all. Id say a 6.5 or 7. The good looking one was an endearing drunk, not an annoying one if that makes sense, in a cute way.

She was hammered tho. Asking me my name, whispering in my ear that Im sexy af, asking me if Im single, rubbing my arm, back and chest, and then mid ride she climbs into the front seat from the back seat and knocks the transmission from drive to neutral while Im doing 70 northbound on the 101. All the while her friend saying "dont touch him" "hes gonna give me a bad rating" and "youre in my uber" etc.

The girl in the front proceeds to basically lay down on me at the first stop when I drop her friend off. At some point she said something like "Lets go do it" although Im not sure exactly what she said. Her friend (who ordered the uber) keeps asking me if its ok I drive her and apologizing, I said dont worry about it its fine. Her friend tells her to stop touching me etc or she will make her stay with her blah blah. There were 2 stops, the super drunk one was the 2nd stop. They were so drunk they even misinputted the address of the super drunk girl 2nd stop, which luckily I caught and asked her and she managed to mutter her correct address which was a different town and only about two miles or so from the first stop.

I was a complete and total gentlemen the entire team. Mostly quiet and focused, even tho Im single. It felt wrong to take advantage of such a drunken female, not to mention the possible repocrussions. But man, this girl was in heat. After I dropped girl #1 off I asked her if she was married or had a bf, to which she answered "both". lol wat.

Strangely after I dropped off her friend her attitude kinda changed and she got quiet and didnt touch me again. I have to admit I was expecting an invitation inside or something for sure. Asked her if she was gonna throw up and she kept saying no she is fine.

Finally when I dropped her off she said "Im a super nice guy" and "amazing" and she "appreciates me" etc etc. I said no problem, youre welcome take care and asked her if she was gonna be alright and she answered yes. In a strange way part of me wishes I got her number or something, she was drunk off her ass but for some reason it was hard not to like her.

Anyway I started wondering. How often does this kind of thing happen? Anyone experience this? This girl was basically molesting me while I was driving while her friend looked on in horror. I have to admit I didnt mind it either.

How did I handle this situation? What would you have done?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Craziest ride Ive ever given. Out of all 6 thousand.
> 
> I was on my way home after a 12 hour day with 20 minutes left on the app. I set it to destination mode my home town just in case I could grab one more. Was a pretty busy day I had grossed about 275 total so far. I get a ping that says its along my route but when I accept it I see I have to turn around and pick them up but it was like a 25 dollar fare so I figured what the hell itll put me over 300 so I turned around on the 101 and went to pick whoever this person or people were up.
> 
> ...


You should have canceled their sexy asses.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Why I drive Uber.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Craziest ride Ive ever given. Out of all 6 thousand.
> 
> I was on my way home after a 12 hour day with 20 minutes left on the app. I set it to destination mode my home town just in case I could grab one more. Was a pretty busy day I had grossed about 275 total so far. I get a ping that says its along my route but when I accept it I see I have to turn around and pick them up but it was like a 25 dollar fare so I figured what the hell itll put me over 300 so I turned around on the 101 and went to pick whoever this person or people were up.
> 
> ...


Report the ride to Uber for the unwanted touching and the sexual proposition.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

sd1303 said:


> Report the ride to Uber for the unwanted touching and the sexual proposition.


I agree. Look at the facts. You can presume that she has acted that way on every man in the place, all free enough to take her up. And each one said, "no, I'm good." And by the time she sees you, her very last hope for attention, she is desperate and frustrated. This is nothing more than bad behavior. Keep it where it belongs. You are in the wrong checking out your passengers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Craziest ride Ive ever given. Out of all 6 thousand.
> 
> I was on my way home after a 12 hour day with 20 minutes left on the app. I set it to destination mode my home town just in case I could grab one more. Was a pretty busy day I had grossed about 275 total so far. I get a ping that says its along my route but when I accept it I see I have to turn around and pick them up but it was like a 25 dollar fare so I figured what the hell itll put me over 300 so I turned around on the 101 and went to pick whoever this person or people were up.
> 
> ...


Viking Lounge, by any chance?












Reynob Moore said:


> What would you have done?


Tell her that the yellow discharge from my penis showed no sign of stopping this morning, but at least it doesn't smell _quite_ as bad now.


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

cool story bro, thanks for sharing your fantasy in the interwebs


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Right now I would absolutely kill to hear this story plus all the sequels and listen to all the recordings he has as evidence from saduber


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> I was a complete and total gentlemen the entire *team*.


Glad you represented the team so well. :biggrin:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I'd love to have a similar situation &#128520;
I did get invited in once, but rejected. But she wasn't _touchy_.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Reynob Moore said:


> Craziest ride ...ever ...Out of all 6 thousand.


I had learned enough after a few hundred trips not to let sloppy drunks in the car.

How does someone in a seatbelt in the back seat rub your chest?

I pay attention to my driving also which is why I could not tell you how hot the pax is.

Until the ride is over and they're walking away.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> I pay attention to my driving also which is why I could not tell you how hot the pax is.


C'mon, really? I always know if they are hot. And when they get off, I check their butts &#128520;


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

YOLO.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Strangely after I dropped off her friend her attitude kinda changed and she got quiet and didnt touch me again. I have to admit I was expecting an invitation inside or something for sure. Asked her if she was gonna throw up and she kept saying no she is fine.


She was doing it because her friend was there. Not in heat, doing it to show dominance to her friend. Girls are ****ing weird.

I once asked out a very hot girl at work back in college, and it was within visual distance of an employee station. Initially she was kinda cold and she admitted she thought I was taking a shot because other people could see me asking her out. Truth was that I wasn't even thinking about the other people at the work station, I wasn't trying to impress anyone, just get her number. I got a few dates.

Just shows that women are always thinking about the other dimension of relationships/connection, what other people / family / friends will think / are thinking.

Likewise, if a girl hooks up with you and her friends (that she cares about) find out and disapprove, chances are she will drop you.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

yep, she was "thrill" teasing you because of the friend...once the friend was dropped off, no need for it anymore


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

Once it kinda happened to me. Telling me that I was hot, built nice etc.... she wasnt even drunk. She then proceeded towards the end of the ride tell me I could come in her place but she needed $150 to pay her phone bill. Lol. Oh well


----------



## iamthenewguy123 (Aug 24, 2019)

For your sake I hope you have a dashcam. It's rides like those that get some drivers on the news and the driver is always presumed guilty. I film every day and keep the recordings for two weeks.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

no nothing like this ever happens to me


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Damn they were hella wasted.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Right now I would absolutely kill to hear this story plus all the sequels and listen to all the recordings he has as evidence from saduber


She told me I was cute and she liked Leo, too! I asked her if she had any experience with film and she asked if I wanted to make a movie with her tonight. I asked her how we would make a movie with no script or plot and told her about my experimental YouTube films. She seemed to lose a little interest though? I told her she had star potential and she smiled a big smile. I took down her number and we arranged to meet at her job. I went to the Sprint store the next day (even though I'm a T-Mobile guy) and told the manager Nicole's Uber driver was here to take her out. The manager looked confused, went to the back of the store, told me she wasn't working even though I waited in the parking lot and saw her with other customers through the glass! I asked him if he was sure and he asked me to leave. I told him I don't like Sprint and left. I don't think I will put Nicole in my experimental St. Patrick's Day film...


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

sd1303 said:


> Report the ride to Uber for the unwanted touching and the sexual proposition.


Yep. This. It needs to be reported, and include your dash cam footage.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

What if it wasnt unwanted tho. I didnt mind her rubbing up on me I gotta be honest.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Reynob Moore said:


> What if it wasnt unwanted tho. I didnt mind her rubbing up on me I gotta be honest.


I think the point is that it's best you report it before the friend does - it will give some credit to your story if the girl decides to turn it back on you. Hopefully you have a dashcam.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> What if it wasnt unwanted tho. I didnt mind her rubbing up on me I gotta be honest.


So which of Novato's fine drinking establishments was it?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Reynob Moore said:


> What if it wasnt unwanted tho. I didnt mind her rubbing up on me I gotta be honest.


And what happens when it happens to the next driver, who is married, and she ends up getting lipstick on his collar that he doesn't notice. Goes home, tries to claim the same story, and ends up in divorce. He becomes suicidal, and ends up institutionalized. Now his 2.5 kids have lost their father, and turn to a life of crime to fill the hole. One of them becomes the next Vegas shooter, with 87 dead. All because you failed to report their behavior.

You just caused the death of 87 people.

Seriously though, just because YOU may have been okay with it, doesn't mean others can or should be expected to also accept it. If you want to make it clear that it wasn't harmful to YOU, take a little time to go down to your local hub, and explain the situation to someone who actually understands English and isn't just following a script. Let them know you don't want any action taken, but that it should be documented. Then its out of your hands. You're protected. Others are protected. Its not just common sense, its the right thing to do.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

She was really drunk so no consent is available.

Driving away is the correct option.

Had she been sober, I would have asked her for consent on my dash cam. In the rig and then I would have pounded her cervix into submission.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> She was really drunk so no consent is available.


If I was in the habit of DUI I would use that excuse if pulled over. "Hello occifer, I am not responsible for my actions given that I am intoxicated."


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

This waa sexual assault. Did you ask her on a date before she touched you? No. She trundled up and had her way with you. She could have killed all three of you in an accident. A sexual assault is when someone without consent touches you and especially it is a serious sexual assault when they do so in a sexual way. It endangered you as it while you were operating a motor vehicle. It is also pathetic, absolutely pathetic that Dr. Safe Ride Home looks at his patients in a sexual way, and may give facial expressions and lip smacking smiles to encourage unwise unsafe conduct between himself and passengers. Drunj and front seat never ever mixes. Very dangerous. You are not on social calls. You are their transportation. You are ONLY their transportation. They are ONLY your passengers. Your $25 to top $300 on a long day. It ends when it ends but it can not be sexual. That friend of hers, looking from behind, who has the app, she might decide to say that you were goading her friend on in a delicate state. Her friend will tell her she is sooooo embarrassed.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> What if it wasnt unwanted tho. I didnt mind her rubbing up on me I gotta be honest.


How much did they tip? She used you as her prostitute for the duration of the ride, so hopefully the pay was commensurate.

Agree with the previous poster that a drunk girl crawling around in the car and groping you during the ride is a safety issue and a distraction. I'm guessing that she wasn't wearing a seatbelt during this amateur lap dance, either.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I think the point is that it's best you report it before the friend does - it will give some credit to your story if the girl decides to turn it back on you. Hopefully you have a dashcam.


I don't think there is an issue here. Nothing happened. If you report her, you're more likely to get a retaliatory 1 star and a false complaint IMO.



[B said:


> LADryver[/B]]This waa sexual assault. Did you ask her on a date before she touched you? No. She trundled up and had her way with you. She could have killed all three of you in an accident. A sexual assault is when someone without consent touches you and especially it is a serious sexual assault when they do so in a sexual way. It endangered you as it while you were operating a motor vehicle. It is also pathetic, absolutely pathetic that Dr. Safe Ride Home looks at his patients in a sexual way, and may give facial expressions and lip smacking smiles to encourage unwise unsafe conduct between himself and passengers. Drunj and front seat never ever mixes. Very dangerous. You are not on social calls. You are their transportation. You are ONLY their transportation. They are ONLY your passengers. Your $25 to top $300 on a long day. It ends when it ends but it can not be sexual. That friend of hers, looking from behind, who has the app, she might decide to say that you were goading her friend on in a delicate state. Her friend will tell her she is sooooo embarrassed.


I'm going to have to disagree here. The driver enjoyed the touching so it was not sexual assault.


----------



## Driver Cat (Aug 16, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Anyway I started wondering. How often does this kind of thing happen?


All the time. When (drunk) women are in a group of at least two or more they'll act out each other worse than any man because they feel comfortable within the security of a group. This is why immediately after her friend left she went from acting out like a brazen wh0r3 to prude virgin in a second; it was never about you but about outdoing her friend in whatever little game was going on inside her drunken head.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> She was really drunk so no consent is available.
> 
> Driving away is the correct option.
> 
> *Had she been sober,* I would have asked her for consent on my dash cam. In the rig and then I would have pounded her cervix into submission.


Unfortunately, the odds of that are low.

Top signs that your passenger is drunk:
#1- She ordered an Uber.
#2- She is attracted to an Uber driver.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I don't think there is an issue here. Nothing happened. If you report her, you're more likely to get a retaliatory 1 star and a false complaint IMO.


I agree with you, to a certain extent. I think there is a way to report this so it's documented, just in case there is a false complaint from pax. If the account holder felt slighted by the driver (i.e., he was paying more attention to her friend), she could decide to report something in retaliation. The account holder did seem to be logical from the OP's story, but you never know what the dynamic is between these two friends.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I agree with you, to a certain extent. I think there is a way to report this so it's documented, just in case there is a false complaint from pax. If the account holder felt slighted by the driver (i.e., he was paying more attention to her friend), she could decide to report something in retaliation. The account holder did seem to be logical from the OP's story, but you never know what the dynamic is between these two friends.


I don't know. I think as soon as you put in a report to Uber, at a minimum, Uber is going to be sending the passenger a copy of the "community guidelines" and they're going to know you it was you that reported them.

The account pax seemed mostly apologetic about her friends behavior, worried about a bad rating from the driver. The driver promised her not to worry. If you report anything happened, she's going to find out, and it is going to feel like a backstab move by the driver. The kind of move that would make me feel vindictive, if I were her. If he reports her, he deserves the 1 star rating he will probably get.

I've had many rides a lot like this one, and based on the description of the pax behavior, these are not the types of rides where I worry about getting a false complaint. This is just a more-or-less typical drunk hour ride. I'd of course always keep the dashcam evidence in case of false complaint, but unless I really feel a complaint from the pax is likely, I think it is better to let sleeping dogs lie.

If you send a message to support, not only will they automatically take action by sending the passenger a notice even if you tell them not to, but their autobots and semi-literate support people from the other side of the Pacific Ocean will possibly misunderstand what you send, compounding the issue further.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So which of Novato's fine drinking establishments was it?


He did not mean Navoto he meant Narnia. A lot of flaws in his fantasy.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't think there is an issue here. Nothing happened. If you report her, you're more likely to get a retaliatory 1 star and a false complaint IMO.
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree here. The driver enjoyed the touching so it was not sexual assault.


Do you know what narcissists do? They project, meaning that they say the other person did to them what they did to the other person. Just saying, because with her drunk in front, she could say he groped her. And her app-holding friend would have no contradiction. Now the whole thing about enjoying. Goddam it, did she ask if he was enjoying it? Any encouragement he gave to her is sexual abuse of an intoxicated person under a role of trust. Taking things out of context because some blood rushed to a head is bad for life and bad for business.


----------



## Kazerun (Oct 31, 2016)

Study shows that mind of uber driver gets ideas, and start hallucinations by they time they get close to 12 hours. The same way sailors thought they saw mermaids after month on the sea.



Chorch said:


> C'mon, really? I always know if they are hot. And when they get off, I check their butts &#128520;


And pretend I am a good Uber driver and make sure they have not forget thier phone or belongings.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Kazerun said:


> Study shows that mind of uber driver gets ideas, and start hallucinations by they time they get close to 12 hours. The same way sailors thought they saw mermaids after month on the sea.
> 
> 
> And pretend I am a good Uber driver and make sure they have not forget thier phone or belongings.


I always see a chocolate milk shake appear in my cup holder and when I sip it I find it was just ten hour old coffee.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

LADryver said:


> I agree. Look at the facts. You can presume that she has acted that way on every man in the place, all free enough to take her up. And each one said, "no, I'm good." And by the time she sees you, her very last hope for attention, she is desperate and frustrated. This is nothing more than bad behavior. Keep it where it belongs. You are in the wrong checking out your passengers.


I've been the last, desperate resort of a drunk before and I didn't mind at all.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've been the last, desperate resort of a drunk before and I didn't mind at all.


Hope it is worth your gig.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Totally agree there is absolutely no reason to report them and insinuating otherwise is absolutely ludicrous. I honestly have no idea what could possibly be keep be going on in the minds of people who say otherwise.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Reynob Moore said:


> Totally agree there is absolutely no reason to report them and insinuating otherwise is absolutely ludicrous. I honestly have no idea what could possibly be keep be going on in the minds of people who say otherwise.


You asked what we would have done...

If you already made up your mind, then why did you ask?


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> drunk girl crawling around in the car





sd1303 said:


> wasn't wearing a seatbelt


&#128514;&#129315; Exhibit A:


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I had that fantasy too.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

-JR- said:


> &#128514;&#129315; Exhibit A:


Now show us the accident in which they get smashed against doors and the windshield while being ejected from the car at highway speed.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have to agree with the person who mentions the dash cam, it’s your word against hers that you didn’t force her head into your lap.

I think the $200 investment is well worth it. Can you imagine what would happen if she reported you for inappropriate behavior? Who are they going to believe? Definitely not the Uber driver.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Reynob Moore said:


> Craziest ride Ive ever given. Out of all 6 thousand.
> 
> I was on my way home after a 12 hour day with 20 minutes left on the app. I set it to destination mode my home town just in case I could grab one more. Was a pretty busy day I had grossed about 275 total so far. I get a ping that says its along my route but when I accept it I see I have to turn around and pick them up but it was like a 25 dollar fare so I figured what the hell itll put me over 300 so I turned around on the 101 and went to pick whoever this person or people were up.
> 
> ...


I picked up four very nice looking young ladies in a bar in Lucadia California. They were drunk off their ass.

Disappointed that they had just lost a boyfriend after getting a tit job.

They suggested I go home with them. They are maybe 30, I'm 66.

Ladies, once you get me in the light, you will change your mind.

Dropped them off in good humor, it was a fun ride.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Personally, I wouldn't report it as some others suggested. OP did not feel assaulted, threatened or humiliated. If something is dangerous or unwanted behavior, learn to take control of your vehicle and shut that down _*in the moment*_ or just move on and let it lie as Trafficat said. Reporting it after the fact is so weak and can get the account holder (not even the toucher here) deactivated. I've heard this from multiple female riders riding with their friends about how they were deactivated for touching drivers while drunk. How do you feel when riders report stuff after the fact instead of simply asking you to turn up the AC or change the radio station? If you're going to drive drunks, just get a thicker skin and roll with minor flirting like this. If it persists or is bad enough, kick them out and file a report then.

* Admittedly, this is all from the perspective of a male driver when driving flirty women. I realize it is (unfortunately) a _very_ different experience and not so simple if the gender roles were reversed and it's some big drunken gorilla breathing down a female driver's neck.

Oh, and don't regret not getting her number, OP. She had nothing but the vaguest memory of you the following day. In over 12k trips, I've only gotten or given my (real) number to 3 girls and none of them were drunk.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Well did you at least get the tips from the guy?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You could have easily caught a case! That drunk chick could have simply IMAGINED you did something then went to the cops the next morning. 

Never accept drunk female pax unless there's a sober one in the group and they all have the same drop off.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Here in Hooville, I've had quite a few drunk college girls get flirty in a "you remind me of my dad" sort of way. A few deliberately flashed me, but no outright propositions from the college crowd, and it's not likely to happen, they are quite clannish at UVA. On the other hand, I have had a couple invitations to come to the room and party from women staying in hotels for concerts, and a home cooked breakfast invitation from a dreamy-looking, sleepy 30-something nurse getting off a 24 hour shift; we had spent the ride comparing my law enforcement night shift experience to her E.R. night shift experience. I'm married and not looking, but man, that was genuinely difficult to turn down. I watched her walk away, and when she turned and gave me a little wave it hurt!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Reynob Moore said:


> Craziest ride Ive ever given. Out of all 6 thousand.


This reads like those fake Penthouse stories. LOL Because drunk women are always into the guy who tells the story.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> You could have easily caught a case! That drunk chick could have simply IMAGINED you did something then went to the cops the next morning.
> 
> Never accept drunk female pax unless there's a sober one in the group and they all have the same drop off.


Dash cam helps there. They can imagine you did something but your camera will show otherwise.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> You could have easily caught a case! That drunk chick could have simply IMAGINED you did something then went to the cops the next morning.
> 
> Never accept drunk female pax unless there's a sober one in the group and they all have the same drop off.


If I were to never accept drunk females, half of my income would go away. A dash cam will solve all of these problems.

Also, the entire point of rideshare is to get drunk people home safely on a regular basis.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I had a similar experience - twice

The first time involved three middle aged women who had gone out partying for one's birthday. One of the ladies got in the front seat and kept stroking my old man grey beard and arm, telling me how sexy she thought I was. I was not at all intimidated by her, nor attracted to her. When she reached for more, I slowly pulled to the shoulder and warned her there were limits. She giggled and asked if she could still stroke my hair. I told her only the hair she could currently see. Got a decent tip from them.

The second time kind of shocked me when the rider, sitting in the back, behind the passenger seat, reached forward and started rubbing me chest. HE was not my type either, but he quickly got the hint when I immediately stopped gabbing. We finished the ride, about 10 minutes, in total silence. I got a $20 bill AND a $20 tip in the app. Think it was hush money.



Legalizeit0 said:


> A dash cam will solve all of these problems.


Don't bet on it, nor rely on it for job security. I used to drive for Lyft as well. I got a complaint. I disputed it, offered up all the dash cam proof I had. Two weeks later was deactivated for additional complaints. I had only driven for Uber during that period. The email said due to the personal nature of the issue no one could help. I tried support, they said they couldn't help. I would love to know what the "personal nature" of the issue is. I still have all that footage. If I cared I would probably pursue it. But as far as I am concerned, Lyft and their 'community' are from the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

My official advice to the Original Poster is:

Exchange numbers and get in contact in a day or two, if you're still interested.

AND

I would have stopped her from climbing into the front seat while you were going 70 mph. Or at least told her to wait while you pull over.

What if she had unintentionally kicked the steering wheel? She could have killed all of you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LADryver said:


> I always see a chocolate milk shake appear in my cup holder and when I sip it I find it was just ten hour old coffee.


Better than hitting the water bottle full of warm lemonade!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

She had the Coronavirus.


----------



## Tankbrother5 (Mar 3, 2020)

Interesting she backed off once it was just you two. Sounds like she was just trying to piss her friend off. You never know with drunks. However, I don't fault you for thinking about things. There are hardly any men who would have not at least thought about it. You didn't push it though that's where you did the right thing. I remember experiencing similar situations back in college. Girl all over me at a party. Leave with her and get back to one of our places. She then starts talking about her recent break up and how much she loves him. I go from potential suitor to counselor. I didn't push it either. Just left after a while. However, same thing happens with her at another party. Just politely gave her the message no thank.

I guess if it happened to me, I would do my best to avoid it. With the way things go these days and the "me to" movement" it could have easily gotten you in trouble. And maybe should have. It's a different era now. I consider drunk women to be vulnerable. The respectful thing to do was what you di.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tankbrother5 said:


> However, same thing happens with her at another party.


At some point, you have to start to wonder how recent it really was. Some women just like drama, I guess.


----------



## Tankbrother5 (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello. Some people thrive off drama. It dictates there whole life. One thing after another. I avoid it like the plague because you can’t reason with overly dramatic people. How long have you been doing Uber?


----------

